# FULL HD aber nicht ganzer Bildschirm ausgenutzt



## Goyle 2010 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen Monitor. Habe jetzt alles schön eingerichtet im ATI Treiber und inner Bildschirmauflösung sind 1920x1080 Pixel eingestellt.

Allerdings kann ich nicht den ganzen Bildschirm benutzen. An jeder Ecke ist ein kleiner schwarzer part wo kein Bild ist.

Monitor

Grafikkarte

Hoffe es weiß jemand ne Lösung.

Vergessen du sagen der Bildschirm ist per HDMI verbunden.


----------



## muehe (25. Oktober 2010)

geh mal ins Catalyst Control Center -> Desktops & Displays -> unten auf den kleineren Monitor Rechtsklick -> Configure... -> Scaling Options -> (Overscan) den Schieber ganz nach rechts

Grafikkarte nicht so optimal zum Zocken bei der Auflösung :/


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich tippte auf eine verbuggte Formatumschaltung. Schau mal, ob du auch wirklich im Format 16:9 bist und nicht irgendwo bei 4:3 unterwegs bist.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (25. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich tippte auf eine verbuggte Formatumschaltung. Schau mal, ob du auch wirklich im Format 16:9 bist und nicht irgendwo bei 4:3 unterwegs bist.




bin auf 16:9 habs im Bildschirmmenü bestätigt bekommen.

Danke für deine Hilfe muehe funktioniert


----------



## Goyle 2010 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ähh muehe bei WoW gehts nicht kennste dich da aus?


----------

